# Vape King Fourways Phone lines are down



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/15)

Hi Guys

Please note our phone lines are currently down, it seems to be a problem with the actual line into our phones as I know the phone is ringing however they are completely dead on our side, they have apparently been down since Friday, I do have a reference number form @MiffyPuff from when she called Telkom on Friday and they said they would be sending out a technician today, as soon as they are back up I will let you know.

Apologies for any inconvenience caused.

Regards

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/11/15)

Phone Lines are back up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

